# SER connector protection



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

When SER cable comes through connector does it need a plastic bushing since it has the jacket between it and conductors?


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Those are for looks ....


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

GEORGE D said:


> When SER cable comes through connector does it need a plastic bushing since it has the jacket between it and conductors?


If it is a connector made for ser then no.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

There are arguments both ways. I tend to err on the side of safety by installing a cheap plastic bushing. It can't hurt but it is probably not necessary.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

How about conductors #4 and larger requirement ?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> How about conductors #4 and larger requirement ?


That's for raceways.

I could see a case where, although not required, a bushing might be a good idea on a cable connector. Of course the only case would be a crappy installation so a bushing probably is the least of the worries.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

I agree with installing regardless just to save argument but in my case I didn't have one, I left it without and need to call for inspection but didnt want to have to drive all the way out there for that.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Not required, but be prepared to argue it. Most seem to think you need one. I usually install one because it's like a buck and saves me at least 5 bucks of grief by having to argue my case. If I didn't have one with I certainly wouldn't sweat it and would argue long before I would make a special trip to throw one on.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Just show the inspector the book. Plain as day, no argument needed.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> Just show the inspector the book. Plain as day, no argument needed.


I'm not sure that all of the inspectors I have encountered can read.


----------

